# Doodle!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I took a few minutes to doodle up our new adoptee who will be arriving next week, Norbert! (Thanks, Moonshadow!)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

pretty fish! good luck with your new betta Norbert:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! He and the babies will be at my absolute limit XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You're getting better and better. It looks just like him!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

apparently I work better when I'm completely exhausted.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't tell me you spent all day doing your projects without taking any breaks? You need to kick back, relax, and rest sometimes, Skye.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I fiddled around all day, but that was like.... almost 2 am.

I'm wiped out today too, but I was up late last night, and up early this morning.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ari recommends lots of sleep. Being a creative genius is tiring work.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aw, if I wouldn't break that table, I'd snuggle him for being No-Less's long lost twin! <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Why would you break the table? I can stack two full tanks with decorations and equipment, a desk lamp, a printer, my laptop, my cat, all my textbooks, _and ME_ on that table, no problem. Silly Skye.

Ari says sleeeeeeep.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe your cat has narcolepsy? XD

If I try to go to bed now, I'll sleep for an hour, and be wide awake till 5am... I'll probably just dink around till 1, then go.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, maybe. Of the one hundred plus pictures I have of him, more than three quarters are of him sleeping... xD He's actually sleeping next to be right now. But most of the sleeping pics were from when he was a kitten, so he was a growing boy and needed lots of rest. 

Okay. You should still take a break and relax though. Maybe watch some TV and have a nice cup of coffee or tea?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm watching the ID channel XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Omg, I love that channel! It's like my guilty pleasure. It sounds awful, but I'm obsessed with watching crime and murder documentaries.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

same here. <3 it!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I could all day watching that channel. I also really like NCIS and SVU.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

meeee toooo!! ^_^


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Omg, I love that channel! It's like my guilty pleasure. It sounds awful, but I'm obsessed with watching crime and murder documentaries.


Oh, thank goodness, I'm not the only one! XD lol, I don't get that channel but I like watching those documentaries and reading/watching/listening to murder mysteries.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

And reading about and watching serial killer documentaries. I find them fascinating. But I chalk it up to morbid curiosity. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with us lol.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, I hope not! XD
Yes, morbid curiousity. And reading the studies on why they do it and such.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope, nothing wrong with any of us.

I have a friend who studies serial killers as a hobby


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

As long as we're not studying serial killers to learn about exact methods and how to pull off the perfect crime.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Woah....O.O lol, let's certainly hope not!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

lmao! that's what I tell Mikel about the jilted lover shows XD


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh I totally know what you mean when you have the sudden creative urge some so hours after midnight D: its awful but tis the calling for an artist~

Norbert looks so cute  (name reminds me of sherbert haha) He's a very lucky fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so antsy to have him here!!! Hurry up Thursday!


----------

